# Sad day: Comedian Victoria Wood dies aged 62



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Comedian Victoria Wood has died aged 62 after a short battle with cancer, her publicist has said: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36094827


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What sad news, one of the greatest talents in UK entertainment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm devastated 

No idea she was ill

I thought she was fantastic

Aldra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

:crying::crying: same age as me. What a shock. Such a shame. Life is so precious.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So sad for her and for her family and friends! RIP


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A wonderful talent and my favourite comedienne by a mile. I loved her brand of gentle northern humour. May she rest in peace............


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

A brilliant and versatile artist. There is a current trend for these announcements to come out of the blue when the public had no idea anything was wrong - Wogan, Bowie, Ronnie C. Their prerogative, of course, but it makes the shock for their fans even greater


----------

